# Thunderbolt and Lightning, Very Very Frightening



## Weatherman2020 (May 8, 2018)

SoCal last weekend at Planes of Fame.


----------



## Erinwltr (May 8, 2018)

Wow, looks like a museum and they have plane shows.  Awesome photo.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 8, 2018)

Two of my favorite planes......


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 10, 2018)

More:


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 4, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> More:


/—-/ The photos didn’t display


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 22, 2019)




----------

